# Hdmi



## benham (Jan 31, 2006)

Dish Installed my 622 today. I hav a DVI cable to my projector so I bought a monster DVI to HDMI connector and I am seeing "sparkles" when I use the dvi
However when I switch to component they are gone. Any thoughts?

Ben


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess you're saying that the DVI cable was fine with your previous HD receiver?


----------



## benham (Jan 31, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I guess you're saying that the DVI cable was fine with your previous HD receiver?


Yes It was ok with dtv.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Sparklies usually mean insufficient quality cabling but in this case it could just be the adapter. You might try a different one. Or you could try an HDMI to DVI cable and see how that does.


----------



## benham (Jan 31, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Sparklies usually mean insufficient quality cabling but in this case it could just be the adapter. You might try a different one. Or you could try an HDMI to DVI cable and see how that does.


The cable was high quality cable fro AV Sience. Te adapter was a monster brand.
If I cant get this to work I will Buy A new DVI to HDMI cable


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

How long is the cable? If you do get a new cable, get it from a place you can return it.


----------



## benham (Jan 31, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> How long is the cable? If you do get a new cable, get it from a place you can return it.


It is an 11m. 
DVI worked great


----------



## Jim Noyd (May 15, 2005)

The 622 HDMI transmitter may not be outputting the same voltage as your DVI source. If you can't replace the DVI cable, try calling Ultralink to find out about their HDMI/DVI repeater. It can get you 1080p/60 HDMI/DVI to 100 feet without drop outs like you have.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I hooked up my 622 the other day before the official installation just to see. Ran video via S-video cable and audio via the digital output. The signal had that same "sparkles" like you describe. It was the same cable I use with my "current" 510 receiver and there were no problems. I also tried swapping out the cable but that didn't help either. I used the Y, Pb, Pr (or whatever) and the sparkles disappeared. I got the sparkles on SD (DN FYI channel) and also on the HD showcase in HD (when using the s-video cable)... Let us know if you are able to isolate the source of the problem... Keep the receipts on those cables because they might not be the problem. My cables were top quality too and only 6 ft.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> I hooked up my 622 the other day before the official installation just to see. Ran video via S-video cable and audio via the digital output. The signal had that same "sparkles" like you describe. It was the same cable I use with my "current" 510 receiver and there were no problems. I also tried swapping out the cable but that didn't help either. I used the Y, Pb, Pr (or whatever) and the sparkles disappeared. I got the sparkles on SD (DN FYI channel) and also on the HD showcase in HD (when using the s-video cable)... Let us know if you are able to isolate the source of the problem... Keep the receipts on those cables because they might not be the problem. My cables were top quality too and only 6 ft.


The 622 doesn't have an Svideo output.


----------



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

yes it does I've got one right here and I'm staring at it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is even an S Video cable in the box (but no components or HDVI).


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> There is even an S Video cable in the box (but no components or HDVI).


Wondered what that cable was doing in the box. This is what happens when your old and gray. I had to dig up a composit video cable because I couldn't fing the hole. Ain't that life-- the holes you figured out how too find don't help and the ones that would help you can't find


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I went out and got a HDMI to HDMI 6' cable today. Man are they expensive. So expensive I can see why people are seeing sparkles.


----------



## jimboeau (Jan 22, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I went out and got a HDMI to HDMI 6' cable today. Man are they expensive. So expensive I can see why people are seeing sparkles.


Order one from monoprice.com and then return the one you bought locally.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

jimboeau said:


> Order one from monoprice.com and then return the one you bought locally.


Okay, will do! Thanks


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

tedb3rd said:


> I hooked up my 622 the other day before the official installation just to see. Ran video via S-video cable and audio via the digital output. The signal had that same "sparkles" like you describe. It was the same cable I use with my "current" 510 receiver and there were no problems. I also tried swapping out the cable but that didn't help either.


SVideo doesn't carry HD-quality signals. Use the component cables.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I have to ask...is the HDMI really that much better than component? I agree the HDMI cables are ~$70+ at Target and I'm hedging on paying that if there is no real difference...especially since its just for the video component as the audio goes to a different input for me...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

liferules said:


> I have to ask...is the HDMI really that much better than component? I agree the HDMI cables are ~$70+ at Target and I'm hedging on paying that if there is no real difference...especially since its just for the video component as the audio goes to a different input for me...


Depends who you ask. On my set, I would say HDMI is slightly sharper, but you have to really look close. Much better..NO. Slightly better..maybe.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

boylehome said:


> I went out and got a HDMI to HDMI 6' cable today. Man are they expensive. So expensive I can see why people are seeing sparkles.


Why is everyone buying these cables? Doesn't the free install from E* include these cables?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## RF 2 HiDef (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Benham,

The length of your DVI or HDMI cable actually is a factor if you want to
use that type of cable and get satisfactory performance. The longer it is, the more
"loss" you get. Generally, if you have more than 8 ft of HDMI or DVI cable, you may start to have problems. Component Video cables ( the ones that look like RCA, but use Red, Green and Blue colors on the connectors) however can be used in longer lengths. If your distance between your Display and your Vip622 is more than 6ft, I would recommend sticking with Component Video to avoid potential problems.

In short, the big deal about an HDMI cable is that it passes Digitally Uncompressed Audio and Video, unlike DVI, which only passes video and not audio. This means you only have one cable between your components which keeps things looking less messy. There are other benefits and disadvantages of HDMI vs. Component cable, but it will take a whole other thread to cover all of that. Basically, you will be happy with Component cables for your Video, just make sure you use quality cable. But you don't have to go overboard and buy a brand such as Monster Cable in my opinion because they market their products in a way to make everyone think their cables are worth the extra money you pay.



benham said:


> It is an 11m.
> DVI worked great


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

OK: I'm a little confused. The output on the 622 reads, "HDTV Digital Output." The input on my TV (Mitsubishi WD-52525) reads, "DVI/VGA AUDIO INPUT." However, the box, manual, and panel on the back (of the TV) all hail, "HDMI." So.... What cable do I need to connect the 622 to my TV? Just by looking at the diagrams, it looks like the connectors are HDMI... Does that sound correct/incorrect to anybody? I'm an electronics geek/addict (wife won't let me near Circuit City :nono2: ) but I'm new to HDTV and not quite sure which to get. I'm going to have digital audio running to the stereo system so I've got that covered. If I could get behind the TV to actually take a look, I would... but that's a Hillary to get back there and/or move the TV to get a view. ...just wanted to make sure that Dish Network calls it "HDTV" so they don't have to pay for the "HDMI" royalties.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm using a 20 meter (65 foot) HDMI cable running from my 942 to my LCD in the bedroom and it looks great. IMO the distance of a HDMI doesn't matter.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

tedb3rd said:


> OK: I'm a little confused. The output on the 622 reads, "HDTV Digital Output." The input on my TV (Mitsubishi WD-52525) reads, "DVI/VGA AUDIO INPUT." However, the box, manual, and panel on the back (of the TV) all hail, "HDMI." So.... What cable do I need to connect the 622 to my TV? Just by looking at the diagrams, it looks like the connectors are HDMI... Does that sound correct/incorrect to anybody? I'm an electronics geek/addict (wife won't let me near Circuit City :nono2: ) but I'm new to HDTV and not quite sure which to get. I'm going to have digital audio running to the stereo system so I've got that covered. If I could get behind the TV to actually take a look, I would... but that's a Hillary to get back there and/or move the TV to get a view.  ...just wanted to make sure that Dish Network calls it "HDTV" so they don't have to pay for the "HDMI" royalties.


Look at the connector on the TV. If it looks identical too that on the 622. You need a HMDI cable. If its larger, white, having several noticeable square female connectors and a few slotted connectors ( the whole port is about 2" by 1/4"), then you will need a HMDI to DVI connector and separate audio cables.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

cclement said:


> I'm using a 20 meter (65 foot) HDMI cable running from my 942 to my LCD in the bedroom and it looks great. IMO the distance of a HDMI doesn't matter.


So you're saying the length of the HDMI cable doesn't matter. I've read in two separate places that the video might degrade if you use a cable longer than 15 feet. At another site, the recommended length is only 8 feet. What I want to do is get an HDMI splitter and use the one 622 (after April 1st) to display on two monitors (living room and bedroom). I might be able to get away with only 8 foot cables but I'm not sure, it may take one longer cable.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

lujan said:


> So you're saying the length of the HDMI cable doesn't matter. I've read in two separate places that the video might degrade if you use a cable longer than 15 feet. At another site, the recommended length is only 8 feet. What I want to do is get an HDMI splitter and use the one 622 (after April 1st) to display on two monitors (living room and bedroom). I might be able to get away with only 8 foot cables but I'm not sure, it may take one longer cable.


I'm saying in MY house and setup, there isn't. I first tested the 942 hooked up to the LCD with a 3 foot cable, just to make sure everything worked, before I ran a 65 foot cable. Now, it looks the same with a 65 foot cable as it did with a 3 foot cable. Is there some loss of quality? None that my wife or I can tell.

In fact, I've flipped between using the LCD's built in HD tuner and the 942's HD tuner with the signal run over the 65 foot cable, and they look the same to me.

I did some research on this before running the cable and talked to others that did it. The people I talked to haven't seen the decreased quality with the longed cable either. So does this prove digital is digital, no matter the length? Doubt it, but the picture looks good to me.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

cclement said:


> In fact, I've flipped between using the LCD's built in HD tuner and the 942's HD tuner with the signal run over the 65 foot cable, and they look the same to me.


Thanks cclement, that's good to know. It's also good to know that the 942 (and hopefully the 622) has a better OTA tuner than the 921. There is a very noticeable difference in the HD picture quality between my Mitsubishi's digital tuner and the 921's digital tuner especially when viewing HD.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

HMDI is passing the digital bitstream. there should be 0s and 1s or no 0s and 1s.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

tedb3rd said:


> OK: I'm a little confused. The output on the 622 reads, "HDTV Digital Output." The input on my TV (Mitsubishi WD-52525) reads, "DVI/VGA AUDIO INPUT." However, the box, manual, and panel on the back (of the TV) all hail, "HDMI." So.... What cable do I need to connect the 622 to my TV? Just by looking at the diagrams, it looks like the connectors are HDMI... Does that sound correct/incorrect to anybody?


These TechPortal pages should help you figure out what you're looking at. The 622's digital video output is an HDMI connection.

DVI: 811 (DVI-D), 921 (DVI-I)
Explanation and photo of the cable (DVI-D on L, DVI-I on R):
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/techinstcabldvi.shtml
Diagram: 
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...al/images/pdf/tech/wiringdiagrams/921_DVI.pdf

HDMI: 942, 411
Explanation and photo of the cable:
http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/techinstcablhdmi.shtml
Diagram, HDMI to DVI set:
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departm...l/images/pdf/tech/wiringdiagrams/411_HDMI.pdf


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

cclement said:


> I'm saying in MY house and setup, there isn't. I first tested the 942 hooked up to the LCD with a 3 foot cable, just to make sure everything worked, before I ran a 65 foot cable. Now, it looks the same with a 65 foot cable as it did with a 3 foot cable. Is there some loss of quality? None that my wife or I can tell.
> 
> In fact, I've flipped between using the LCD's built in HD tuner and the 942's HD tuner with the signal run over the 65 foot cable, and they look the same to me.
> 
> I did some research on this before running the cable and talked to others that did it. The people I talked to haven't seen the decreased quality with the longed cable either. So does this prove digital is digital, no matter the length? Doubt it, but the picture looks good to me.


I don't know how long is too long for HDMI but you can be certain that the HDMI specification has a distance limit just like everything else electrical.

Here's a link to a review of a Gefen hdmi cable extender..


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Your TV receiver will be limiting factor. Some receivers (or sinks as HDMI calls it) can handle the loss through the long cables others can't. HDMI specifies a max length for this reason and to get the logo the TV will have to meet this length. This doesn't mean you couldn't run longer cables and have it work, but the TV does not have to support it. And you will only find in the spec sheet that it supports HDMI not how long of cables it will support. If it works great , But don't expect it.


----------

